# Weekend checklist?



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

First aid kit
Name/Address of nearest vet to show site
Name/Address of nearest 24 hour vet to show site

You hope to never need them, but....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Here is my checklist - I am diabetic so that is why the insulin is on the list. Listerine & cotton pads will take care of any bumps & bruises. This is for obedience and 3 dogs - the sheets are to cover the beds & couch etc.

I like creating a checklist so I can just go down the list  Hope it helps with your packing list. I bring the confirmations since they usually include directions and emergency vet information


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

In addition to Sunrise's list I bring wipes because if someone get a little dirty on the back skirt or one is sick.. it helps make clean up much more pleasant.. and at that time of the year I have a travel fan both for the crate and the car and outside I would bring a ground cover to put your chairs and kennel on...I also have a cool mats for my dogs as they get pretty hot in August at outside shows..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Titan1 - I should have mentioned this will be an indoor show.

For outdoor shows I add: a fan for each crate with extra batteries, portable shade (those silver things for both the truck and their setup with clips), canopy, ground mats to put the crates/X-Pens on, cooling pads, water misting spray bottle in case they get hot to spritz their groin and feet, benadryl etc. My Xterra has a first aide kit, water buckets are stored in the Xterra at all times. I have moistened towelettes in the glove compartment at all times along with some moistened personal clean-ups.

I think the most important thing is to start your list early and add to it as things you will need occur to you.

For hunt tests extra boots, a visored hat, poison ivy block, sun block, bug spray/lotion, rain gear...
For agility most of the above but also the agility slip leads.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Depending on your weather, rain gear, boots, hat, sunglasses, garbage bag, bug spray, heavy weight paper towels, extra camera battery, premium, map of the event center, confirmation numbers for any hotels and rental car, towels for dog swimming, garbage bag to throw wet towels in, 2 chairs in case someone sits with me, canopy depending on weather, extra leashes and collars, and chargers for your electronics.


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

Take some water for the car ride (for the pup)


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

A couple of gallons of the water he's used to-water buckets for everywhere= car. hotel, show site.
if you're leaving a crate at the show overnight, then another for the hotel.
Meds- benadryl and metronidazole.
don't forget your food.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I always keep an extra leash in my car. Went away for a weekend, and he chewed up his leash four hours from home, luckily I did have an extra, otherwise there would have been no potty breaks on the way home.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you all for the awesome help! 

Water I always have in my car (keep a cooler with a case of bottled water for both of us)
and I also always have a second collar and Leash! SO thats a plus. 

I never thought about first aid and the other stuff.. Thank you very much everyone! Im going to write a document to check off for the trip.


----------

